# DEU Name tag engravers in Toronto Area?



## cdn031 (15 Jul 2008)

Any sources of DEU name tags in the Toronto Area?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Redeye (15 Jul 2008)

Things Engraved does them, they're in virtually any mall.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jul 2008)

Why not order through your Units QM?


----------



## cdn031 (28 Jul 2008)

For our Cadets - Name tags are no longer provided, along with a series of other cutbacks - I can't even get medical / first aid supplies anymore. (But I'm not bitter...)
Take care!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2008)

Any engraver in TO, even little ones with mall kiosks, will be able to do these. They're standard items. Take a sample and show them what you want.


----------

